# affordable adoption?



## eternaldream

Hello everyone,

I am an active member of the lttc board but now my infertility journey has led me here. 
Dh and I are interested in domestic infant adoption but we don't have a very big budget. I've read on other websites that people have adopted for $10,000 or less? Does anyone have a experience like this. We are willing to adopt any race. Foster care is not an option for us so please don't suggest that. We also live in pa.


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome eternal to the next chapter I was also a memeber of lttc. We got luck and spent under 10000 adopting our son but it was a private adoption through my niece. We got him when he was 4 weeks old. Maybe try calling some of the agencies in your area and see if they can give you a rough estimate. Also word of mouth is good it is hard subject to talk about but if you put it out there to family and friends and someone knows someone looking for someone to adopt they you can do most of it like we did through a lawyer. Best of luck.


----------

